# Tea Tree Oil for weight loss



## carly

Has anyone tried Tea Tree Oil fro weight loss or maintenance? I mean the type of drops that go into a drink, like water or something non caffine, not soda or 'fun' drinks...?
I am interested in it, but am not sure if it is right for me. i am very particular about what I put into my body.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## moonwolf

Tea Tree Oil has antiviral properties that I'm mostly aware of. I use it topically and mix solutions for cleaning. I have been told and anything I've read is to not take tea tree oil internally. 

these are what are generally associated to use tea tree oil for, besides what others have posted in use to help eradicate head lice:

Disinfects and promotes the healing of cuts and scrapes.
Minimizes scarring.
Speeds recovery from bug or spider bites and stings, including bee stings.
Fights athlete's foot, fungal nail infections, and yeast infections.


----------



## moonwolf

just thought I would add that maybe you are thinking of something like HOODIA. 
It's used as a slimming agent to reduce craving of food and water. 

Here is a short snipet from the Hooda Tea package insert in front of me:
"When the Bushmen of Africa's Kalahari Desert went out on long hunting trips, they would munch on the stem of the Hoodia Cactus to stave off thirst and hunger." Thousands of years of secret has been resurreced in products containing Hoodia:curbing the appetite to help lose weight!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead

I have heard of drinking a mixture of apple cider vinegar and water with a bit of honey before meals to curb your appetite, I have heard it works, never tried it though.


----------

